# Act your age?



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)

LOL, how did you know there is more then one of me, or just happinstance, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Apr 3, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)

Glad you liked it Falcon.  Men and women do think a lot differently for sure.  I think it was meant to be for a good reason, I just have figured out the reason, LOL!  But the "truck jack" that has nothing to do with thinking, but maybe a lot to do with lack of decent tools denise


----------



## That Guy (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)

Only fare to get back at the women, LOL!!  So here you go guys, there IS a male Maxine!! Yeehaw!!


----------



## Mirabilis (Apr 3, 2014)

lol I remember when that book "Man are from Mars, Women are from Venus" came out and I would point out to my bf about a typical problem that we had and I would say: "Read what it says about that on page 22".  My bf would read and then he would say: "See?  This is how a typical male behaves and it says so in the book", completely ignoring the part where they offered a solution.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> lol I remember when that book "Man are from Mars, Women are from Venus" came out and I would point out to my bf about a typical problem that we had and I would say: "Read what it says about that on page 22".  My bf would read and then he would say: "See?  This is how a typical male behaves and it says so in the book", completely ignoring the part where they offered a solution.



LOL  I still couldn't live without them, men I mean.  I saw an Abbott and Costello where they ended up on Venus.  Only women there, and they had either killed or run the men out.  Nope, I'd rather learn to deal with the differences then live in a place they didn't exist denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 6, 2014)

LOL! oh yeah!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a remedy for this, passed on to me by my ancestors.  Just bring on the enema, and watch that fella jump up and want to live again, LOL!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2014)

I know I posted this song in another thread but this is the one I was looking for and couldn't find.  DUH.  So, because I love this kid and his song and video, one more time, ladies and gentleman, Brett Dennen "When We Were Young"!!!


----------

